# What type of pipe-weed did Tolkien partake of?



## Tolkienite (Sep 2, 2003)

Good Even,

Being an enjoyer of pipes & tobaccos, I have always wondered what blend Mr. Tolkien smoked. Would any of the lore-masters here, be able to tell me?

Best To All,

Tolkienite


----------



## FoolOfATook (Sep 3, 2003)

Hmmm... Tough question...I can't remember ever coming across a reference to what type of tobacco Tolkien smoked. There's no hint in the Letters, nor in the preface to Carpenter's biography, where Carpenter recounts his meeting with Tolkien. I'll check Carpenter's book about the Inklings, and spend a little more time with Carpenter's biography, but I have a feeling that, short of asking Christopher himself, this question might be unanswerable.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Sep 4, 2003)

Taken from http://www.tolkiensociety.org/index.html

"What tobacco did JRR Tolkien smoke in his pipe?"

SO far I have heard only that Christopher Tolkien used to smoke Navy Cut, but has now given up smoking. (!) Wisely, no doubt, for a mortal. Another rumour says that the Tolkien family used to keep nuts and washers in Navy Cut tins, which is a good indication that the brand was in use. Those who are not old enough to have pipe-smoking grandparents must be told that the little tins were used to keep all sorts of odds and ends in and later for cheap cases for building electronic widgets.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Ever considered being an investigative reporter, MB?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Ever considered being an investigative reporter, MB? *



No it was just luck that I remembered Tolkienite's question when I ran across that at the Tolkien Society.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 6, 2004)

What about beer? Did Tolkien drink beer, even though he was a devout Catholic?


----------



## faila (Feb 10, 2004)

when i saw the title of this thread all I saw was "What type of Pipe-weed" and I couldnt help but laugh..

I didnt know there was multiple types of tobaco.. I thought pipe toboco was like straight tabaco.


----------



## DerTommissar (Apr 25, 2011)

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> What about beer? Did Tolkien drink beer, even though he was a devout Catholic?


 

I registered here just for this question!

A. Some of the most devout Catholics around are Irish.

B. Monks brew beer. Seriously.

C. We're not Baptists.

D. Tolkien could probably put both of us under the table, if he felt like it.

E. There is no E.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 25, 2011)

Well said, DerTommissar! And Well come to the forum :*up

Bashing down the walls of historical ignorance with the letter E :*Dhttp://www.thetolkienforum.com/member.php?10719-DerTommissar


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Aug 10, 2011)

DerTommissar said:


> A. Some of the most devout Catholics around are Irish.


i don't exactly see what that has to do with alcohol consumption other than ugly stereotypes (my parents are both irish-catholics)



> B. Monks brew beer. Seriously.


particularly the trappist monks. since they often go on long periods of fasting, they brew their own beer chock-full of meats, fruits and veggies to keep them alive and healthy during their fast. and it's delicious too!



> D. Tolkien could probably put both of us under the table, if he felt like it.


i'd be happy to pack his pipe with plenty of rich hobbit "tobacco"

i also really enjoy tolkien's description of smoking as an "art" (rather than a vice or habit) and characters who smoke pipe-weed are often respected for their practice in the craft


----------



## Matthew Reed Boulton (Mar 11, 2019)

I understand that Tolkien smoked Capstan Original Navy Cut. This is a flake tobacco currently distributed by Mac Baron--although, I am not certain what the future is for that. I have tried to get it in Toronto, but I have never found it--if anybody knows a supplier please let me know!

Mutton-chop piper posted this video on famous historical pipe smoker preferences: 



 ,




Flake tobacco was popular due to its ability to hold moisture for Naval and other military personnel on long deployment, and to have the ability to be folded broken or rolled out to different consistency depending on preference.

From my understanding Capstan Original Navy Cut was a straight Virginia flake implying higher nicotine, sugar, and acid content.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 9, 2019)

Aha, another Muttonchop fan came and went, while I was gone, only to raise a thread from the grave.

Well, if you ever come back, or if someone stumbles across this, here's another old thread featuring him (with a link to an earlier one):









Pipe-weed Collection


For those who don't want to wade through the pipe thread: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/is-anyone-a-pipe-smoker.23390/ You might find this amusing. Ol' Muttnchop is a big Tolkien fan. Check out his tobacco jars: He doesn't get to them till about 2:20. You can see his...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Bogfire (Nov 7, 2019)

On another forum, someone suggested that Tolkien smoked "Capstan Blue" Pipe tobacco. I tried it and quite liked it. Also there is a tobacco titled "Hobbit Weed"which I found to be a nice light smoke with no tongue bite. By the way I am also a big fan of Muttonchop piper since taking up pipe smoking again.


----------



## 1stvermont (Nov 7, 2019)

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> What about beer? Did Tolkien drink beer, even though he was a devout Catholic?




Catholics perfected invented beer in the monasteries. Jesus turned water into wine. Beer is a good thing.



DerTommissar said:


> I registered here just for this question!
> 
> A. Some of the most devout Catholics around are Irish.
> 
> ...




Agreed. Beer is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy. Catholic above all we must thank for beer.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 7, 2019)

1stvermont said:


> Catholics perfected invented beer in the monasteries. Jesus turned water into wine. Beer is a good thing.


Catholic here, I can attest.


CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 7, 2019)

1stvermont said:


> Agreed. Beer is proof God loves us and wants us to be happy. Catholic above all we must thank for beer.






CL


----------

